# VPN or smart DNS - discuss



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a large satellite dish that came with the house when we bought it (approx 2M) that we initially used with a Sky box and latterly with a Freesat DVR.

I have now been given a "TV Box" / "Kodi Box" which I have managed to connect to the WiFi and TV, but find that a lot of the things I want to look at are blocked, or my initial choices are directed toward Spanish sites. 

From what I can glean, it seems that I need either a VPN or smart DNS

Bearing in mind that I am a novice with all of this, and a technophobe to boot, what would you recommend?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Relyat said:


> I have now been given a "TV Box" / "Kodi Box" which I have managed to connect to the WiFi and TV, but find that a lot of the things I want to look at are blocked, or my initial choices are directed toward Spanish sites.
> 
> what would you recommend?


Hola 

Learn how to use your IPTV streaming box to view whatever it is you want to look at. If you tell us what you want to look at we should be able to help 

Davexf


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a tv/kodi box that's almost become redundant due to blocked content. If it's British tv you are wanting to watch there are several apps available that have all UK tv channels including Sky etc.

As davexf says, let us know what you are looking for. 

Steve


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Strictly speaking, I don't know what I want to watch - as I don't really know what's out there!!

This box was given to me by a friend in the U.K. as his internet provider had blocked it. I don't know the first thing about them really, only what he said that you can get all sorts of channels but that I might neeed a VPN or DNS. 

I'm not interested in sport so won't be looking for that. Some of the Sky channels might be interesting, or documentaries, some series & films.

It has Kodi and Showbox on it, do I need to look for other apps to get channels? Do I get them from the Play Store?

As you can gather, I don't know the first thing about using this thing, but as it didn't cost me anything I might as well give it a go.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Relyat said:


> I have a large satellite dish that came with the house when we bought it (approx 2M) that we initially used with a Sky box and latterly with a Freesat DVR.
> 
> I have now been given a "TV Box" / "Kodi Box" which I have managed to connect to the WiFi and TV, but find that a lot of the things I want to look at are blocked, or my initial choices are directed toward Spanish sites.
> 
> ...


A professional who frequently contributes on this forum to threads like this has it, on his website, that "now is a great time to watch Freesat in the Valencia region" or words to that effect. I assume this is since the relocation of the output to the new Astra satellites

With a dish of 2m, you should be able to get the full Freesat output. The recommended size for reliable reception in the VLC region is 1.25m. A map with user reports confirms this, from a user in VLC city. 

I have looked into VPN and DNS, as have a couple of techie-savvy posters on an earlier thread. I signed up to Pure VPN on the basis that it runs a DNS as part of its workings. It was extremely unstable and, in the end, was blocked. _Smart DNS _looked like the Open Sesame but that too has failed to deliver.

What we are talking about here is access to the catch-up services of the BBC, ITV, Ch4 etc. Live broadcast is not a problem, with adequate hardware. Access to internet channels such as YouTube is not a problem if you get your telly to connect to your home net. It's just the territorially restricted output that is accessed on line, not via live signal, that is causing the head scratching among the techie-types.

Kodi boxes and such are beyond my understanding, so on that, I pass,


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Strictly speaking, I don't know what I want to watch - as I don't really know what's out there!!
> 
> I'm not interested in sport so won't be looking for that. Some of the Sky channels might be interesting, or documentaries, some series & films.
> .


Hola 

It might help if you can identify the box although I do realise not all boxes are easily identifiable. 

On my Android box, I can watch most films and box sets but mainly use it to watch British TV. I use a "lookalike" Kodi called SPMC and to make my life simple, I download a build called "Wookie Wizard" which gives me lots of possibilities as in different ways to watch the same thing, but it means I can be lazy and not know anything about Kodi apps etc. 

Usual disclaimer; I have no connection with any of the products / companies named above save as a satisfied user. 

Davexf


----------



## Aaron2w (Jun 29, 2018)

Most important is to having your own dns servers and not your isp's. ex. google's (1.1.1.1) can make you load faster websites while not asking your isp for their address. after that i prefer using a vpn server like EUvpnprotect.com which doesnt keep any tracks and have fast servers on different cities.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you are using Play Store then you must be using Android, in which case you can download (but not from Playstore) Mobdro.apk. It was recommended on this forum and has been a godsend.

Formula 1 rules our summer weekends but watching it can be problematic, sometimes even the German channel RTL has not broadcast it. A search on Sky, American or Spanish Mobdro channels has always found it broadcast somewhere.

Last night there was a strong storm where we were, satellite reception failed for about 30 minutes during a programme we were watching. Mobdro soon yielded acceptable results.


----------

